# 2009 AUTOFEST 14th, 15th, & 16th August



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

Just Wanted to post this in this forum. Here's the link to the website http://www.theautofest.com/ 

MTYoder and his scale 1/8th mile Dragstrip will be there. Also there will be a 4' X 8' two lane road course there to hold racing on. Classes will be announced in the near future. Any questions; contact yours truely at [email protected] .

Hoping to see a great turnout at this year's Fest. There's alot of lurkers here that live in the area. If you could make it please do so. It's free admission and tables to vendors are free. Contact Mark Hosaflook for information on tables.

I hope there will be another Concours D' Elegence contest. That's alot of fun.


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

Just wanted to bump this post. The '09 AutoFest is two months away, hope to see you there. 

The Beach Boys and Joan Jett & The Blackhearts are having a concert on the 15th of August. St. Patrick Park, South Bend, Indiana at 7:00PM Tickets can be purchased through Ticket Master on their website. www.ticketmaster.com 

This event is not connected with the AutoFest. But is something else to attend.

Randy.


----------



## dlw (Aug 17, 1999)

A&M Raceways in Fremont, IN is not too far from South Bend (a few exits away on RT 80/90). I went there last year......Nice tracks they have (in Yoda's Voice).


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

Are they open the days of the fest?


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

There is the Fest Feast in the evening of the 14th. Did not want to confuse anyone. Randy.


----------



## dlw (Aug 17, 1999)

Yes they are open. They have threads in the Racing and Events section which contain their address and phone number.


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

A/FX Nut said:


> The 14th of August is basically a set up day. There is the Fest Feast in the evening of the 14th. Did not want to confuse anyone. Randy.


Just wanted to make a correction here. The 14th is not a set up day. Set up is on the Saturday the 15th from 8:00am til 12:00 NOON.

Also wanted to bump this post. Randy.


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

*Bump*

30 days away. Haven't heard anything on a Concours D' Elegence contest. Was told there was going to be one. SCJ's area here. Randy.


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

*Set Up and Race Information*



A/FX Nut said:


> Just wanted to make a correction here. The 14th is not a set up day. Set up is on the Saturday the 15th from 8:00am til 12:00 NOON.


Hi all,
I was looking at last years schedule when I posted the above quote. I'm wrong, Friday 14th, August is set up from 10:00 am to 9:00 pm. I have an earlier schedule that has vendor setup from Noon to 4:00 pm.

Also there will be two types of racing. Road Racing 5 classes and Drag Racing 7 classes.

Classes are; Original Aurora Thunderjet 500
JL / AW Thunderjet 500
AW Ultra G Thunderjet
JL / AW XTraction
AW XTraction Ultra G
Modified JL / AW XTraction ( DRAG )
Modified JL / AW Thunderjet ( DRAG )
We didn't have many racers last year. So maybe not all classes will be run. But the time and effort for them will be available. I'll have more details to add this week. Randy.


----------



## Im Paul (Nov 3, 2008)

would be a cool show to check out


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

Hope to see you there. I won't be hard to miss. It'll be a very busy two days for me. But it'll be fun. 

Also there will be two types of racing. Road Racing 5 classes and Drag Racing 7 classes.

Classes are; Original Aurora Thunderjet 500
JL / AW Thunderjet 500
AW Ultra G Thunderjet
JL / AW XTraction
AW XTraction Ultra G
Modified JL / AW XTraction ( DRAG )
Modified JL / AW Thunderjet ( DRAG )
We didn't have many racers last year. So maybe not all classes will be run. But the time and effort for them will be available. I'll have more details to add this week. Randy.

Here are the times for racing.
On Saturday and Sunday Drag Racing will be from 10:00 am --- 12:00 pm.
Road Racing will be from 1:00 pm --- 3:00 pm.
All cars will be STOCK except for tires which can be slip on silicone. You can tune them. The only exception will be Modified JL / AW Thunderjet and XTraction Drag cars.
As for prizes I think they're coming from other sources. If not I guess there'll be bragging rights. 

There will be the custom contests. 
Randy.


----------



## 41-willys (Jan 7, 2000)

I just finished my first custom for the contest, not my usual just add some detail to a body


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

41-willys said:


> I just finished my first custom for the contest, not my usual just add some detail to a body


That's great, I've got a couple done. I'm having my own custom contest at the Road Course and Drag table. Picking up the trophies later this week. There's a story behind it, ask me about it at the Fest.

Randy.


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

Are there going to event slot cars?

Marty


----------



## 41-willys (Jan 7, 2000)

Marty said:


> Are there going to event slot cars?
> 
> Marty


There was last year. I have not heard anything this year


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

Marty said:


> Are there going to event slot cars?
> 
> Marty


Ther will be a Fest Feast Dinner Car. Randy.


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

I am kinda confused is the fest at the hotel like last year or at this century center?If so what is the address for the century center?


----------



## pickeringtondad (Apr 14, 2005)

*reading the itinerary, looks like:*

Friday:

Vendor set up @ Century Center (10AM - 9PM)
Fest Dinner @ hotel (starts @ 6PM)

Saturday: 

Century Center (doors open @ 10AM)

Sunday:

Century Center (doors open @ 10AM)


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

Did you spot the address for the century center?


----------



## SJ2die4 (Jul 26, 2009)

brownie374 said:


> Did you spot the address for the century center?


Friday, Dinner @ Hotel, Room-to-Room Trading after
Saturday, @ Century Center
Saturday evening @ Hotel, Dirty Bingo (may be sold out) Room-to-Room(?)
Century Center Address: 120 S Saint Joseph St

If going south from hotel, the road splits to one way, follow signs to Century Center, you make a left, then straight or left depending how far you went south. CC is on one way going north


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

*Autofest Event Car*

As far as I know, the only Fest Event Car will be the Fest Feast Event Car. Jeff from MotorCityToyz told me that he tried to get a run of event cars made. Tom Lowe wouldn't give the okay. 
But maybe something will be availiable, I can't say for sure. 
I'll have a road course for racing and MTYODER is bringing the 1/8th scale mile drag strip.
Plus I'm holding my own custom contest in addition to the Autofest Custom Contest.
My custom contest is the Cass County HO Raceway Custom Contest. I'll have trophies for 1st, 2nd, 3rd, and People's Choice. I'll ask Jeff C. and SCJ to judge along with myself. 
I hoping it will be a good time for all. Randy.


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

The address sure would be handy for my gps!


----------



## pickeringtondad (Apr 14, 2005)

*Check this thread it indicates that there are 2 castings*

coming from autoworld. 

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=243752&highlight=autofest&page=6

Hope the thread is correct.

Bob


----------



## motorcitytoyz (Oct 11, 2002)

*2009 AutoFest*

Hello to all!

Boy has this summer gone by fast! I am all packed up and ready to hit the road tomorrow night after work. I will be coming into town on Thursday night and staying at Comfort Suites Hotel (same hotel as last year - Fest Feast/Dirty Bingo/Room to Room trading) if any one wants to stop by for a drink...I should be into town by 9:30PM or so.

As for Event cars....AW did do up a special Fest Feast casting. The casting is NEW but I am not allow to release info on the casting per Tony. 
I could not get a car done up by AW in time (just missed by a few weeks - my fault) so I did up some older XTractions - three different vehicles but each in two colors variations...each is numbered and decaled with AF2009 logo and MCT logo on back window....I also did up ONE White Lightning Version of each style of car - total of THREE - each numbered 1 of 1. 

I did up shirt for AF staff (per list from Mark) and did a few event tees with AF2009 logo in Black on Orange tee. Please see me as soon as possible if you want one....all proceeds - 100% will go directly to charity listed on AF website. 

I will help in giving prizes to winners of slot car events and dirty bingo. 

Hey, I now everyone involved with this years AutoFest has really worked hard to make this event the best ever. PLEASE...if you can come out and join us, please do so and help a great charity. I know Randy and MTYODER have put in a lot of time getting ready for this event and I thank them for all that they have done to get this slot car side of the event up and running.

Okay, I am done ....happy travels

Jeff


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

Century Center
120 s. st.joseph st.
South Bend , Indiana
46601


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

Going to load the mini van and head over to set up at the Autofest. I'll attempt to take pictures and post them in a new thread in this forum.

Any questions you may have for Autoworld, post them here and I'll try to ask them. I'll check back here each night or morning before returning to the Autofest.
Randy.


----------



## 41-willys (Jan 7, 2000)

I have only 1 and kind of another one for slot customs. can I enter them in both slot custom contests?


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

*Very busy Autofest.*

Hello All!

Sorry I wasn't on here each night or morning after the Autofest. Friday night I wasn't home until after 11:30. Saturday 10:30. But anyway I'll try and recap the Autofest for you.

Autoworld's presentation was interesting at the Fest Feast. The slot car line is going to have some cool stuff coming. One item they showed in the slide show was the Batmobile from the 60's TV series. AW is to release it as an XTraction and 4Gear. One version of it had it from the episode where the Penguin stole it and turned it into the Penguinmobile.

They showed a '58 Hearse in one slide, the next had it as ECTO-1 from the Ghostbusters movie. Tony said they are working on the license.

For the next release of Thunderjet 500 I can remember three of them, 1. GT40, 2. '63 Buick Riviera, and 3. '69 AMC AMX.

The next 4 Gear release has the S'cool Bus. Jeff from MCT asked what the difference for this one is. Tony said the grill is different. There's pictures of this release on the net.

They showed the Dragstrip pictures, they're video didn't work. They couldn't give a retail price yet. They are working on an Ashley and John Force set. Once again license details to work out. 

And the last thing on the presentation for 2010 was 1/64 Diecast. No details.

Saturday and Sunday were very busy days for me. I could only get away from the table to use the restroom. I had a steady stream of folks at the roadcourse and drag strip most of the day. Alot of adults asking questions about the AW track, where to buy it, cost, and cars. I kind of felt like I was working for Autoworld. I had a real goodtime.

Thanks to MotorCityToyz, Jeff. And Slot Car Johnnie, John. And MTYODER for the help.

Now for the Fest Feast cars and Dirty Bingo cars. The Fest Feast car is the '65 VW Samba Bus with a white chassis. Also in the Fest Feast bag was one of 4 cars from MCT. '55 Nomad, Plymouth GTX, Ford Torino, and Trans Am. All Xtractions with special graphics printed on top or on trunk lid. Three of these where IWheels.
Dirty Bingo had a number of White Thunders and I won a '55 Nomad with red windows. I ended up with 2 Samba Buses, 1 '71 Plymouth GTX, 1 '55 Nomad (Fest Feast) and 1 '55 Nomad (Dirty Bingo). 

That's all for now, I'm working on the pictures, please bear with me. Randy.

Also, The Custom Contest was good, A gentleman from Ohio won 1st and 3rd Place (my dumb self didn't take his name), and '41 Willy's took 2nd Place and Best of Show. Those pictures should end up on the Autofest website my wife hijacked the camera Sunday for a Baby Shower she held for her niece.

Also AW will be doing Semis with racing part manufacture's logos and Dump Truck with conventional noses as Peterbilts.


----------

